# How do you dress?



## Ubermanpt (Dec 23, 2014)

I don't dress up but I never wear sweat pants and anything that looks like I just rolled out if bed. Normally jeans and a pullover or button down shirt hanging out (sonething comfortable )
I always check out other drivers when I am out and lately in DC I've seen; drivers with big gold chains around their neck on the outside of their shirt, drivers in sweat pants, drivers with different stuff hanging from the rear view mirror,ect....
Just seems the quality of drivers has been going down, which is a shame because if one of them messes up, it negatively affects all drivers


----------



## Omair (Jan 28, 2015)

Jeans and a casual button up full sleeve shirt.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Ubermanpt said:


> I don't dress up but I never wear sweat pants and anything that looks like I just rolled out if bed. Normally jeans and a pullover or button down shirt hanging out (sonething comfortable )
> I always check out other drivers when I am out and lately in DC I've seen; drivers with big gold chains around their neck on the outside of their shirt, drivers in sweat pants, drivers with different stuff hanging from the rear view mirror,ect....
> Just seems the quality of drivers has been going down, which is a shame because if one of them messes up, it negatively affects all drivers











I dress like this


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

I usually dress sexy and revealing to encourage tipping.

Tips have been up about 2.72%


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

CJ ASLAN said:


> I usually dress sexy and revealing to encourage tipping.
> 
> Tips have been up about 2.72%











If you looked like this,tips all the time


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> View attachment 4696
> View attachment 4696


holy **** batman!!


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Aloha wear mostly. Brightens things up.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)




----------



## gman (Jul 28, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> View attachment 4696
> 
> If you looked like this,tips all the time


Dinner for eight and don't be late!

Actually more like, "dinner for eighty 'cuz she's no lady!".


----------



## PT Go (Sep 23, 2014)

For Friday & Saturday night.....


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## JJcriggins (Dec 28, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> View attachment 4695
> 
> I dress like this


*Ali G* "A Yo Check it, we're here with none other than my main man, Travis Kalanick"
"can you explain why youse is driving around people for free"?

*Travis*: "No, it is more economical than a cab, but not free"

*Ali G*: "No, No, my man. The other night after Boning this fine honey, I walked out to the street and got in a Uber car, He drove to my flat and
I never gave the driver any money"

*Travis*: "I think you are confused, we are a cashless system, the payment is made by credit card"

*Ali G*: "Respect!, Uber a free Taxi"


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

JJcriggins said:


> *Ali G* "A Yo Check it, we're here with none other than my main man, Travis Kalanick"
> "can you explain why youse is driving around people for free"?
> 
> *Travis*: "No, it is more economical than a cab, but not free"
> ...


The funniest Ali G interview was the guy who used to be on 60 Minutes , Andy Rooney. He was the only dick, every other interview the people went with the flow.


----------



## mizzrock (Jan 3, 2015)

I wear yoga stretch pants (since I'm sitting a long time & sensitive stomach) and usually a nice shirt. AND A smile.


----------



## Rich Clark (Feb 5, 2015)

It's cold outside in Detroit, 13 F and falling. I'm long johns under sweat pants and a t-shirt. I'll toss on a flannel and leather over that when my next ride hits. I find my pax don't seem to give a rip about how I dress. They're more concerned with getting from point A to B in one piece.


----------



## JJcriggins (Dec 28, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> The funniest Ali G interview was the guy who used to be on 60 Minutes , Andy Rooney. He was the only dick, every other interview the people went with the flow.


Yeah that was great
I also like when he asked C Everett Coop about why some bones grow really quickly and some don;t
"That isn't a bone"


----------



## Rich Brunelle (Jan 15, 2015)

believe it or not, I go for the doing the role thing. I always wear a pair of dress slacks, dress shirt w/tie, and a suit jacket. I just figured if I was going to do this, maybe I should play the role. So, suit and tie is my work uniform. And, I don't get tips for shit. Maybe $10.00 in six months. I also open doors, carry luggage, and offer anything that I have on board my car to the riders. Like I said, I don't get many tips at all. Probably because I have a bad attitude while I smile and kiss ass.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Rich Brunelle said:


> believe it or not, I go for the doing the role thing. I always wear a pair of dress slacks, dress shirt w/tie, and a suit jacket. I just figured if I was going to do this, maybe I should play the role. So, suit and tie is my work uniform. And, I don't get tips for shit. Maybe $10.00 in six months. I also open doors, carry luggage, and offer anything that I have on board my car to the riders. Like I said, I don't get many tips at all. Probably because I have a bad attitude while I smile and kiss ass.


I feel like an ass, but I also wore a suit , white shirt and tie, a habit from my limousine experience.
I drove an suv, thought it would help my ratings too. An occasional tip, but I didn't expect anything from millenial ******bag's.


----------



## JJcriggins (Dec 28, 2014)

Rich Brunelle said:


> believe it or not, I go for the doing the role thing. I always wear a pair of dress slacks, dress shirt w/tie, and a suit jacket. I just figured if I was going to do this, maybe I should play the role. So, suit and tie is my work uniform. And, I don't get tips for shit. Maybe $10.00 in six months. I also open doors, carry luggage, and offer anything that I have on board my car to the riders. Like I said, I don't get many tips at all. Probably because I have a bad attitude while I smile and kiss ass.


Please don't feel bad for having self respect (IMHO)
There is a new breed of lower middle class , living in their parents basement, take out eating, X box playing, social media time wastin, generation, that think we are their Moth3r****1n Servants.
Because we hustle to make money, either as our sole income, or extra scratch for our kids

This too will change

Pride is good

JJ


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

Warm, shorts and a polo.

Not so warm, jeans and a polo.

Cold, sweater and jeans, coat if necessary. 

I did the dress up thing for the first couple of weeks and got nothing for it so I eliminated the dry cleaning bills. 

Private clients get whatever they are looking for.


----------



## Rich Brunelle (Jan 15, 2015)

Maybe it is something I grew up with . . . If you are going to do a job, do it right. I have no problem playing the role and doing the job. My problem is all Uber.


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

Rock out with my cock out!


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

BlkGeep said:


> Rock out with my cock out!


^^^
You're in Phoenix? 
Just don't forget the sun screen.


----------



## Verminator (Sep 12, 2014)

I dress similar to my avatar.

Complete with helmet.

Keeps riders wondering.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Verminator said:


> I dress similar to my avatar.
> 
> Complete with helmet.
> 
> Keeps riders wondering.


^^^
The Stig drives Uber?


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

just like yesterday.

turns out shaving is not correlated with ratings either.


----------



## Verminator (Sep 12, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> The Stig drives Uber?


The Stig has FAR too much sense than to drive for Uber.

And too many unseemly habits.


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

Anyone else heartbroken that Netflix took down the early episodes?! I'm switching to hulu.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Rich Clark said:


> It's cold outside in Detroit, 13 F and falling. I'm long johns under sweat pants and a t-shirt. I'll toss on a flannel and leather over that when my next ride hits. I find my pax don't seem to give a rip about how I dress. They're more concerned with getting from point A to B in one piece.


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

mizzrock said:


> I wear yoga stretch pants (since I'm sitting a long time & sensitive stomach) and usually a nice shirt. AND A smile.


PICS or it's not real!!


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> View attachment 4729


Those are not yoga pants!!!!!!!!!! MY [email protected]@#[email protected][email protected]$!


----------



## Large (Dec 19, 2014)

I usually just throw on a cock sock and slippers


----------



## Large (Dec 19, 2014)




----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

I'm doing laundry right now.... have 15 white shirts in the dryer. 
Just bought a new brand of wrinkle releaser but I don't usually use it on my shirts just after ironing. 
I usually use it on my face but saddle soap is a good substitute. 
Did I actually type that?


----------



## mizzrock (Jan 3, 2015)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> View attachment 4729


Thanks for calling me fat jerk.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

mizzrock said:


> Thanks for calling me fat jerk.


I know you don't look like that, just a joke, sorry


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

I dress like in my avatar!


----------



## mizzrock (Jan 3, 2015)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> I know you don't look like that, just a joke, sorry


If you MUST know I recently had surgery around my stomach. Gosh.


----------



## brikosig (Dec 16, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> View attachment 4695
> 
> I dress like this


LMFAO.... Dam Italians!! JKing.


----------



## brikosig (Dec 16, 2014)

RamzFanz said:


> Aloha wear mostly. Brightens things up.


BRILLIANT!! Ramz


----------



## brikosig (Dec 16, 2014)

dress shirt with collar..... jeans.... fleece vest to keep me from getting chilled with the doors opening and closing.


----------



## flyingdingo (Feb 5, 2015)

I've been thinking of this, too, as I prepare to start driving. I don't like having to think about what to wear each day. I think I'll buy seven white polo shirts and wear khaki pants. Keep it simple.


----------



## jackstraww (Jan 20, 2015)

and I hand out kool-aid and electric burrito,s - still no tips ...


----------



## Zoots Alures (Feb 7, 2015)

Rich Brunelle said:


> believe it or not, I go for the doing the role thing. I always wear a pair of dress slacks, dress shirt w/tie, and a suit jacket. I just figured if I was going to do this, maybe I should play the role. So, suit and tie is my work uniform. And, I don't get tips for shit. Maybe $10.00 in six months. I also open doors, carry luggage, and offer anything that I have on board my car to the riders. Like I said, I don't get many tips at all. Probably because I have a bad attitude while I smile and kiss ass.


So, I've been Ubering for just over a month. I usually wear jeans or slacks with a decent top outer wear - that the pax's usually see. Funny thing about the tips. On two occasions I had received $1 from each ride; $5 from another. But one for whom I picked up twice (After driving 15 minutes to reach him) to take a guy to work 1.2 miles up the road - gave me two (2) FREE BOWLING PASSES. We had a laugh - he felt guilty about the $5 fare(Twice) and my 30 minute round trip to accommodate him.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

I've found that women tip more when I wear my Akubra. Men all want to know where I got it, but it doesn't change their tipping.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2015)




----------



## The Kid (Dec 10, 2014)

I wear a gold speedo and gold tassels with frill.


----------



## Shine'ola (Oct 7, 2014)

when rates were good I dressed good ( the ride is always good, can't change that ) rates are shady and I look shady, I don't want the pax to think that Uber is all this and a bag of chips for pocket change


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Any kind of shirts I don't have to button from top to bottom.


----------



## Uber-Anchorage (Feb 11, 2015)

I prefer to dress casually especially during the hot summer months.


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

When I first started, I was all stressed out about what to wear. One aspect of my husband's cancer recovery process was him gaining weight. They wanted him to gain as much as he could before they took out his esophagus and when you're worried about your husband living or dying and he's laying next to you eating a pint of Ben & Jerrys, it's hard not to indulge. It happened all over again after his last round of chemo landed him in the hospital and he was down to 142. So, prior to Uber, I had been living in yoga pants because they were the only thing in my close that still fit. I finally broke down and bought fat jeans and a few tops, but I haven't given up on the rest of my wardrobe just yet. That being said, since the rate cuts, I have driven more than 1 day in my yoga pants and fuzzy slippers. I do have nice sweater wraps and most pax never see your shoes and for a $4 ride, they can't complain all that much. They're still in a BMW or Mercedes and I do make sure to shower each day


----------



## jackstraww (Jan 20, 2015)

Casandria said:


> I do make sure to shower each day


 Ut-Oh ....- Thanks for the reminder Casandria


----------



## LADriver (Aug 28, 2014)

Chicago-uber said:


> View attachment 4700


You just made me lose it! I'm laughing so hard, I'm starting to cough up a lung!


----------



## GDB (Feb 22, 2015)

I wear slacks and a dress shirt. If it's raining like it has been I wear weather proof nylon sweat pants and jacket. My shoes are not so dressy as I am often dropping off paxs in dirt parking lots or construction areas (not hard to find in Austin).

My wife expects drivers to wear Armoni suits and have a fresh hair cut every day. I asked her if she would give less than 5 stars if someone needed a neck trim and she said yes. I told her that was just plain stupid. Most drivers are scraping by. If she expects that type of drive she needs to hire a limo service, not an Uber driver.

Sums up what riders want, top of the line at cut throat prices.


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

I could almost (and I stress "almost") see expecting it with UberBlack or Select, but anyone who expects that on an X needs a reality check. I don't want to look like a schlub, but that's honestly more about enjoying the opportunity to get out of the house and not be in yoga pants than any attempt to impress pax.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

I wear polo or button down short sleeve and jeans or shorts been doing it for 3 days and got $30 in tips so far.


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

Summer is going to suck, don't think I can handle all those sweaty mother ****ers getting in my car. Gonna take the summer off I think.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

It is spring break so everyone goes to Miami brwch, once there in stuck with minimum rides in traffic. I try to avoid that place even when it is surging.


----------



## Larry-AMS (Feb 24, 2015)

Uber never said anything about dress. I don't wear dress.


----------



## UberNorthDfw (Nov 22, 2014)

Button shirt or polo and jeans plus Miami Vice beard stubble


----------



## BostonTaxiDriver (Nov 23, 2014)

Tonight is the first nite in all of my years of cab driving that I wore a tee shirt instead of a short-sleeve polo shirt.

Had no clean shirts.

I feel trashy for wearing this tee, as expected. But it's comfy.

Oh well, some cabbies wear running pants with a white stripe down the outer leg. Kinda trashy or just comfy?


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Well lately, with the temperatures over 60, I've been wearing shorts and a teeshirt.


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

It's going to be warm and sunny here, finally, so I'm breaking out the flip flops


----------



## uberguy_in_ct (Dec 29, 2014)

It got all the way up to 58 degrees here yesterday, felt like summer. I just wore a long sleeved collared shirt and jeans, and black sneakers. It was really the first decent day to go out and really clean the inside of the car in about 8 weeks. It's very hard to clean windows, uphostery and carpets when it's below 25 degrees for weeks on end.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

City of Houston vehicle inspector said no flip flops or T shirts. But I can't drive in flip flops anyway. So now I'm in shirts. Was Ts when I was still illegal.


----------



## uberguy_in_ct (Dec 29, 2014)

I wear a 14 shoe, my feet in flip flops is not a pretty sight.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

pajamas


----------



## biozon (Jan 6, 2015)

Ubermanpt said:


> I don't dress up but I never wear sweat pants and anything that looks like I just rolled out if bed. Normally jeans and a pullover or button down shirt hanging out (sonething comfortable )


 That.

Also, I always keep in mind despite I provide a limo experience in my luxury car, it is twice cheaper than a regular cab and hence it would be unreasonable (if not asinine) to wear a suit with a tie like a limo driver.

Just dress casually as you do. I do the same.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

BostonTaxiDriver said:


> Tonight is the first nite in all of my years of cab driving that I wore a tee shirt instead of a short-sleeve polo shirt.
> 
> Had no clean shirts.
> 
> ...


sweat pants?....kinda trashy...maybe OK if they are really clean and extra nice. Nothing worse than dirty walmart sweats.


----------



## Jake Dome (Jan 26, 2017)

This thread is two years old.

So I'd like to ask again.

How do you dress?
I wear jeans and make sure I'm comfortable and ready for the cold if I need to be outside in the cold for an extended period.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

Jeans and a hoodie. I'm going to be comfortable if I'm gonna sit in my car all day


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

G-string only


----------



## P3Christopher (Feb 20, 2017)

I just started as well so this is a winter outfit: Male mid forties, tall.

Non fafded dark jeans
Collared Gingham long sleeve shirt
Light gray Sport coat I got at the good will for $3

I drive at night so it is cool and this outfit is very causal but displays my respect for the fact this is a cash transaction that I am being hired to perform.
Guy last night told me he appreciated that I got "dressed up".... ???? I was dressed in five and out the door to take advantage of a surge. No ,our fellow citizens/customers have low standards for appearance. You can chose to join them but you are saying something about yourself not them.


----------



## Chauffeur_James (Dec 12, 2014)

DrJeecheroo said:


> pajamas


The sad part is, I've been to the airport several times and seen drivers wearing flannel pajama bottoms. It's just downright unprofessional


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

BlkGeep said:


> Rock out with my cock out!


So it's your clients that get the tip, right? LOL


----------

